# Dress Code



## Johan (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi, I´m wondering about dress code for engineers here in Australia, I will probably be working in an office.
Is it black suit?

Thanks

//Johan


----------



## I_Love_australia (Apr 16, 2010)

Johan said:


> Hi, I´m wondering about dress code for engineers here in Australia, I will probably be working in an office.
> Is it black suit?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


As far as I know, unless they specify any dress code, I don't see engineers wearing black suits to work. It's mostly formals like cotton trousers and light color full sleeves shirts , that most office goers wear.

Thanks


----------

